# Time to move back to Ohio



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Va is getting ridiculous.
New gun laws those idiots are trying to pass. I’m not too worried...yet...NRA, the Militia, most law enforcement( that I’ve come across here), Veterans and like minded people like me and my friends WILL defend and support our rights. 
My children enjoy shooting, have a great respect for firearms/safety, fully understand the 2nd Amendment and that what’s happening right now in Va is exactly why we have it. 
I really worry about their future though.

On a good note, as result gun and ammo sales are going pretty well here near me.
All the Walmart’s are dumping all their stuff hard and fast.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Treeman said:


> Va is getting ridiculous.


 Va isnt the only state sadly , my sister is Conn and you have to jump through the hoops there to get a permit or own a firearm , nearby Mass is just as bad if not worse from what I've heard.
Good luck !


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Dont think it cant happen here. About all I can say without violating our " no politics" policy. Be pro active.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, I probably should of kept that comment to myself. Every time I turn on the news...I really worry about my kids.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I posted a long comment knowing it would be scrutinized and probably removed, so I just deleted it. Lets just say, back when this government had a set of [email protected]!!z and not afraid to offend someone!!!


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah. I’ll definitely have to keep my comments to myself about the 1st Amendment being in more trouble than the 2nd.
Lol


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

A lot of people have been moving to ashtabula from virginia. More affordable reliable work less government tape.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ashtabula is one of my favorite counties, but you better like snow!!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

It's a shame that so many people have stated that they "shouldn't" state their 
feelings and ideas. 

It's a disturbing sign that the first amendment is already gone.

The moderators should take note of the results of their policies.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

It's the cancerous mindset that is spreading from the rest of the east coast states(and many adjoining states) from Maine down to Maryland...and sadly, sounds like VA is quickly being included.

Like loweman65 very wisely stated..." don't think it can't happen here."

We have to prioritize what's most important to us, vet our candidates and come Election Day, speak loudly by voting for the people that supports our rights. 
Seems more and more...the right to bear arms and defend ourselves drops lower and lower on that 'list' when we are prioritizing. 
I can tell you that I could 100% like everything about a candidate on every topic he/she believes in and supports...but, regardless of their political affiliation, if they are not a staunch pro 2nd amendment supporter...if they even hesitate to support me(as a law abiding citizen) in my rights to own, bear arms then that person is immediately scratched off my list as someone I want fighting for the laws that are going to govern me.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Theres a simple solution to all of this insanity, encourage everyone that shares your ideals to go out and vote. Throw the bums out


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

joebertin said:


> It's a shame that so many people have stated that they "shouldn't" state their
> feelings and ideas.
> 
> It's a disturbing sign that the first amendment is already gone.
> ...


The policies of this site are the same today as they were when we first started this site many, many years ago. The restrictions of discussion on certain topics has nothing to do with any attempt to restrict anyone's rights to think, do and say as they please. We are all very strong supporters of those individual rights and hold very strong personal opinions of our own. I am pretty sure my opinions don't vary very much from many of you.

However this is a fishing website and we choose to keep it as focused as we could on the primary subject matter. There are many outlets in our everyday life and or other websites or social media platforms for all of us to unleash a fury of opinions on many subject matters that exist today. There is plenty to be concerned about and plenty of opportunity and venues to express our personal concerns, but not here. OGF has remained viable for all of these years in no small part because of the restrictions of topics discussions. Over the years many similar sites have died a slow death due to no content restrictions. If you want to talk fishing this is your place. If you want to rip it up about politics, religion or segments of society then OGF is not the platform for you. The rules were established day 1, they have remained unchanged and enforced until today, they will not be changing in the foreseeable future, visit and utilize OGF accordingly.

Thanks


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

For the people by the people...............revolution.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice to have a "safe haven" from politics, religion, and bigotry. You can always rant on Facebook.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lundy said:


> The policies of this site are the same today as they were when we first started this site many, many years ago. The restrictions of discussion on certain topics has nothing to do with any attempt to restrict anyone's rights to think, do and say as they please. We are all very strong supporters of those individual rights and hold very strong personal opinions of our own. I am pretty sure my opinions don't vary very much from many of you.
> 
> However this is a fishing website and we choose to keep it as focused as we could on the primary subject matter. There are many outlets in our everyday life and or other websites or social media platforms for all of us to unleash a fury of opinions on many subject matters that exist today. There is plenty to be concerned about and plenty of opportunity and venues to express our personal concerns, but not here. OGF has remained viable for all of these years in no small part because of the restrictions of topics discussions. Over the years many similar sites have died a slow death due to no content restrictions. If you want to talk fishing this is your place. If you want to rip it up about politics, religion or segments of society then OGF is not the platform for you. The rules were established day 1, they have remained unchanged and enforced until today, they will not be changing in the foreseeable future, visit and utilize OGF accordingly.
> 
> Thanks


Perhaps you'd have some suggestion as to sites where we could entertain such ideas. I fully respect your rules, and the right to make them for your site.



Snakecharmer said:


> Nice to have a "safe haven" from politics, religion, and bigotry. You can always rant on Facebook.


Maybe not so much. My buddy has wound up in Facebook "jail" any number of times! But again, it's privately owned, so not really "public" discussion.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Bump... Treeman, I saw some images from the protest today. What an awesome sight. Seems like everything went pretty smooth for the most part. I’m thankful for all of those patriots in Virginia.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> Nice to have a "safe haven" from politics, religion, and bigotry. You can always rant on Facebook.


Absolutely spot on, B. I go to FB once or twice a day to mostly check for messages and while looking around I am amazed at how so many run all over spoiling for a fight, be it politics, religion or such. These days, because of 24/7 cable news and social media, it seems we all have some facts and an opinion. Some confuse opinions with facts. Some just like to fight. I'm tired of it all. That is why I come here.

Be it known that I believe in the Constitutional rights set forth by the framers and that those protesting/rallying are protected by both the first and second amendments. I fully expect the Supreme Court to uphold these rights.


----------

